# Just a thank you to all



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I just wanted to post a thank you all for the help you have been to me over the years. If you are new to this forum and someone does not respond right away or even comes in with rude remarks - that is NOT normal for this group of people. The people on this forum and especially the """watch dogs"""" are just great. Thank you all who have taken your valuable time and knowledge to help others.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

surfrider said:


> I just wanted to post a thank you all for the help you have been to me over the years. If you are new to this forum and someone does not respond right away or even comes in with rude remarks - that is NOT normal for this group of people. The people on this forum and especially the """watch dogs"""" are just great. Thank you all who have taken your valuable time and knowledge to help others.


From one of the "watch dogs", arf, arf (in dog language that's "¡mil gracias!").


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> From one of the "watch dogs", arf, arf (in dog language that's "¡mil gracias!").


Now that is what I mean --- see how versatile Isla is -- she speaks English, Spanish and arf arf.. and off subject - my little arf arf got my neighbors chicken. found her with feathers in mouth no less. Well the chicken flew over the fence .. wolf wolf (in dog language that's tastes mighty good.


----------



## mexhapati (Nov 29, 2012)

*from a Newbie*

i agree this really is a great board, the few frictional posts are very civil compared to other ex pat boards we have visited

i have only been here a week or so and have made many friends

congratulations, moderator

coming to you from the cradle of mexico's independence, dolores hidalgo, guanajuato



Rene Olguin Hobart :yo:
/SNIP/


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

mexhapati said:


> i agree this really is a great board, the few frictional posts are very civil compared to other ex pat boards we have visited
> 
> i have only been here a week or so and have made many friends
> 
> ...


So how long have you been in Mexico?


----------



## mexhapati (Nov 29, 2012)

born in mexico city, moved to minnesota at age 7, left there at age 22 when i went to the university at the UNAM in mexico city, lived in alamos sonora, zihuatanejo, etc

visited dolores and san miguel for the first time back in 1972, bought land and went into business here in '76 been here ever since although i spend a lot of time on both sides of the border san antonio, austin, laredo.......... pretty much settled down here now

haven't been back to minnesota in 39 years but i do keep up with family and friends there thanks to fb... i love to remind myself (and them) how brutal the winters can be in my beloved minny

:-D


----------

